# intake filter



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 29, 2016)

What's up MP? Looking to buy an intake filter and was wondering if I could use one designed for a car since they're basically designed the same. Thoughts?
http://m.ebay.com/itm/4-INCH-COLD-A...-MESH-UNIVERSAL-BLUE-/252124442375?nav=SEARCH


----------



## umbra (Dec 29, 2016)

Hey Bomb, you sure can.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 29, 2016)

Thanks umbra!


----------



## Saundu (Dec 30, 2016)

Hmm good idea! I'm almost at that point but I'd figure I figure it out when I get there. You got any pice bomb brother?


----------



## Saundu (Dec 30, 2016)

Pics?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 31, 2016)

Saundu said:


> Hmm good idea! I'm almost at that point but I'd figure I figure it out when I get there. You got any pice bomb brother?



What pics are you looking for?


----------



## Saundu (Jan 5, 2017)

Of your intake filters?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 5, 2017)

Saundu said:


> Of your intake filters?



I decided to just use an activated charcoal sheet over the intake. I'll post a pic of that if you want to see it.


----------

